# UK domestic



## originalsteroids (Sep 3, 2019)

originalsteroids.org online steroids

Best products, best price, fast shipping to UK & Worldwide


----------



## Trump (Sep 3, 2019)

You have any bogof sales??


----------



## Seeker (Sep 3, 2019)

You're not very bright. If you would  have taken the time to review our sub forums, and read the stickies that go with them,  you would have not posted in this section.


----------



## Trump (Sep 3, 2019)

They have reviews on eroids they must be good


----------



## Spongy (Sep 3, 2019)

moved to correct forum.


----------



## Trump (Sep 3, 2019)

Lipo fire 100mg/ml contains 5.4mg yohimbine 40mcg clen. Your missing a few mg’s There


----------



## Deadhead (Sep 3, 2019)

Lol well hello, do you have any hospital beds for sale


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> Lipo fire 100mg/ml contains 5.4mg yohimbine 40mcg clen. Your missing a few mg’s There


Creatine filler


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 4, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> Lol well hello, do you have any hospital beds for sale


**** yes!!!!


----------



## john2019 (Sep 9, 2019)

First order! Takes 2 days in UK


----------



## Trump (Sep 9, 2019)

You can go onto sis labs and type in that web address and it will tell you if they are a recognised distributor 



john2019 said:


> View attachment 8478
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trump (Sep 9, 2019)

And guess what it isn’t 

https://sislabs.net/authorised-distributors/


----------



## originalsteroids (Sep 9, 2019)

It is doesn't matter that we are not authorised distributors, we are selling real and original products.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 9, 2019)

originalsteroids said:


> It is doesn't matter that we are not authorised distributors, we are selling real and original products.



But what about the gains?


----------



## originalsteroids (Sep 9, 2019)

If the products are real, the gains is perfect 100%


----------



## Spongy (Sep 10, 2019)

originalsteroids said:


> If the products are real, the gains is perfect 100%



100% of what?


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 10, 2019)

*​He should send me some tbol so i can test for you guys*


----------



## originalsteroids (Sep 10, 2019)

Make a test order and you don't need to ask me any question!
No minimum order!
Shipping FREE ( UK only, Worldwide £15)
Get a discount on big orders!


----------



## originalsteroids (Sep 12, 2019)

For info and order discount
originalsteroids.org at protonmail.com


----------



## originalsteroids (Sep 18, 2019)

All new registered customers will receive Welcome vouchers with 15% discount!

originalsteroids.org


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2019)

originalsteroids said:


> All new registered customers will receive Welcome vouchers with 15% discount!
> 
> originalsteroids.org



Are you guys based out of Turkey?


----------



## originalsteroids (Sep 19, 2019)

Jin said:


> Are you guys based out of Turkey?


Based in UK


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## originalsteroids (Sep 23, 2019)

stop using cheap drugs


----------



## Marcuzz (Sep 30, 2019)

Did anyone order from here ?


----------



## john2019 (Sep 30, 2019)

I ordered from them. Good service


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 30, 2019)

john2019 said:


> I ordered from them. Good service



Incredible that you and OP registered here on the very same day...


----------



## automatondan (Sep 30, 2019)

I like how on the packaging in the pics he posted of "genuine" products, there is a "." after the "I" for Intramuscular, but not after the "M." Totally legit stuff, I'm sure....


----------



## john2019 (Sep 30, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Incredible that you and OP registered here on the very same day...



I registered in here, found them,  and make  a test order from them, if you do not like something, just go around this post


----------



## Tomass79 (Sep 30, 2019)

But do they have catnip?!?!:32 (6)::32 (6)::32 (14):


----------



## originalsteroids (Oct 4, 2019)

Who's to the party?! A little bit of stock!!!


----------



## originalsteroids (Oct 4, 2019)

More......


----------



## Raider (Oct 4, 2019)

originalsteroids said:


> Who's to the party?! A little bit of stock!!!
> View attachment 8594
> View attachment 8595
> View attachment 8596
> ...


Marty is to the party!!!!!!! Yeah, let’s Party!! As Arnold would ,”do you want to get crazy”!!!


----------



## originalsteroids (Oct 28, 2019)

*New products!!!*
VIRIGEN TESTOCAPS 30 Capsules
Saizen 24 IU
SUB ZERO T5 60 Capsules
ST BIOTECHNOLOGY MT2
T3 Tiromel 100 Tablets

visit our website originalsteroids.org


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2019)

You should be forced to fight steven in the pit to the death to see who can sell around here..


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2019)

I want to see Steven in the octagon! Steven the Asian assassin!! In a death match... YES!!!!!


----------



## originalsteroids (Nov 26, 2019)

*Black Friday*
29 NOV - 1 DEC
_20% OFF ON ALL ITEMS_


----------



## optim9x (Nov 27, 2019)

Lol awesome!


----------

